

Ask HN: Is there a better word than 'dashboard'? - micah_chatt

I originally came up with this question in trying to come up with a product name with coworkers, but we had a really difficult time coming up with a word other than &#x27;dashboard&#x27; for a collection of graphs, widgets, etc.
======
itazula
"Dash" comes to mind. In cars, people in the U.S. would say, "Throw it on the
dash," or "Put it on the dash," meaning "Put it on top of the dashboard." The
"it" might be a a map or some kind of parking tag or whatever needed to be in-
reach or easily visible.

------
Someone
Instrument panel (from cockpit terminology; ships may have their own term,
too)

If users can directly interact with it: control panel, communications center,
control center.

If it is more to impress than to communicate: Christmas tree.

~~~
trebor
> If it is more to impress than to communicate: Christmas tree.

Or "kitchen sink".

------
dClauzel
Yes: “Tableau de bord” ;)

------
nklas
Overview?

